# Google- Irritable Bowel Syndrome Drug Linzess, What You Should Know - eMaxHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

eMaxHealth
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable Bowel Syndrome Drug Linzess, What You Should Know*
*eMaxHealth*
It's been more than six years since there has been a drug approved for treatment of *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation (*IBS*-C) or chronic idiopathic constipation (CIC). Now with the Food and Drug Administration's (FDA) approval of Linzess *...*
Lexicon receives fast track status from FDA for *irritable bowel syndrome* drug<nobr>Equities.com</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

